# Which should I keep?



## AshleyFishy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi. I need help deciding which pigs I should keep for my little farm. I have two mini potbelly pigs, an old mean duroc sow and a sweetheart Duroc/Hampshire sow.

I was planning on just keeping the two minis and taking the other two to the packing company. But I enjoy having a big ole farm pig. The duroc sow is going for sure, she bites. Should I just stick with the minis or should I hold onto my mutt sow? The hamp cross is no relation to the duroc sow.

I like she is an easy keeper, she gains weight on grass. The potbelly pigs I have don't root, which is great for being in the pasture.  I feel that having a rooting pig could be an advantage for my garden though. 

And if I do keep her I will be getting her another sow for company and sell off my mini sow. The mini boar just lives and free ranges with the chickens, so he can stay. Expense wise the mutt is only $30 a month to keep, which will go down some once my goats are in milk...vs the cost of $10 monthly to keep the two potbellies. Sorry for the choppy sentences I'm on my phone  what would y'all do?


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 5, 2013)

On our farm, animals have to have a purpose.  It sounds like you are just keeping them for pets at this point.  If pets, probably the smaller pigs.  If you want to breed in the future for meat, the larger sow.  Since you don't really have any criteria for the decision, it is really up to you.  What any of the rest of us say is irrelevant.  Personally, I wouldn't keep a pet pig.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 5, 2013)

I as well only keep the animals that have a purpose, so I would keep the bigger sow. She can be bred, have piglets for sale and butcher (make you a little money, hopefully more than you put into her). It is totally up to you!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes even the small ones would be bred for meat, everything on the farm has a purpose.  No they are not pets.


----------



## Dino (Sep 5, 2013)

You say the duroc bites... has she bitten you?  If so and you didn't need stitches... then maybe she just wanted your attention and you assume she's mean?   Think of it this way, you can't speak, you have to balance yourself on all four and you have no fingers or thumbs, how do you communicate?  How do you show favor, interest or disdain... with just those limitations?  Interpreting intent and reasoning can be tricky sometimes.  My pigs show affection toward me by gently mouthing my hands sometimes, knowing your livestock is a huge plus.  I don't let just any of them do that.  Some want to before I am ready or expecting it, young gilts usually, and though it may startle me they have to learn sometimes what is acceptable and not so react deliberately without being harsh.  I don't know if that helps but it may make you reconsider your choices?


----------



## secuono (Sep 6, 2013)

PBs are lazy rooters.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes the duroc bites it was not mouthing. No I didn't see a doctor cause it wasn't that bad. She chased me over the fence and bit my shoe and took it off. Could have been a lot worse. 

I like the potbelly pigs but yes they don't do much of anything. They have made two nice little potbelly shaped holes that they nap in and that is the extent of their rooting.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 6, 2013)

If it were me - the duroc would have to go.  No sense in chancing getting seriously hurt, or worse.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 6, 2013)

I would keep the mutt, use her for the garden, and then to breed for butcher/sale pigs.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 6, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I would keep the mutt, use her for the garden, and then to breed for butcher/sale pigs.


I think that is what I'm going to do and maybe keep the mini boar since he is the "chicken's guardian".

Do you think I should breed her to a Yorkshire or aim more for a pasture pig, like the large blacks?


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know much about pigs yet. I haven't gotten any but they are in my future plans. I would prolly aim for breeding her with whichever is more meaty since that would be what her breeding purposes wold be for. Too, it depends on what you want out of a piglet if you plan on keeping any.


----------

